# Level Up Preorders and Patreon News



## EN Publishing (Nov 19, 2021)

Hot off the Press!​
In this week's hot news, if you missed out on the phenomenon in the shape of our Level Up crowdfunfing campaign, worry no more. We have you covered! Preorders for the books are now available. After last week's revisit to the land of the Xenomorphs, it's also a good time to check in on our Patreon page and see what new offerings can be found over there. Pack your hammer and pick, it's time to go rock busting!





The Level Up Kickstarter campaign successfully funded on the 5th of November and raised whopping £721,841. A huge thank you to everyone that backed! That amazing support was instantly rewarded by the fact that complete pdfs of the books were made available to backers of the project as soon as the project ended.

By they way, if you didn't already know, striving to have our pdfs ready to hand to backers at the end of each campaign is kind of EN Publishing's thing. We haven't failed to do so for a good number of projects now!

With the pdfs in backers' hands and printed orders being arranged, we are now fully able to offer preorders for the books over at backerkit, which is the service we are using to handle the administration of the available products. If you haven't already done so, now is an excellent time to jump onto the hype train!




Meanwhile, over at our EONs Patreon page, we continue to deliver all-new content for the WOIN system. The sorcerous nymph Circe is the latest legendary character to join our lineup of mythological figures, while the mighty stone golem raises its hefty fist to fend off your adventurers' blades.




In addition to those two entries, our Xenomorph saga continues with The Blessed Meal. Events at Hades Prime are rapidly spiralling and the PCs are brought face-to-face with just how deep the corruption is seated.




Sign up and support us now to add these three new additions and the entire back catalogue of previous articles to your collection. What have you got to lose? Other than a PC or two to a face-hugging Xenomorph, that is!


----------

